# Super Distortion vs. Tone Zone



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

A friend asked me the difference between the two. I am supposed to be the gearhead of the group but doesn't have any experience with any of them.

As per the Dimarzio site, they seem pretty similar but the tone zone have more mids.

Pickups will be used in a strat on bridge position.

Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, the TZ is a little more middy (upper mids) but also has a little more low end, which can be a good or bad thing, depending on the guitar and tone you're after.

The SD is a little more balanced IMO and has more definition to it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

LydianGuitars said:


> Yeah, the TZ is a little more middy (upper mids) but also has a little more low end, which can be a good or bad thing, depending on the guitar and tone you're after.
> 
> The SD is a little more balanced IMO and has more definition to it.


Thanks for the answer!

Is the SD is still usable for clean? I know it won't be as clean as a single coil of a PAF but still


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

The SD can definitely clean up but the Tone Zone cleans up slightly better. The difference is very slight in my experience.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help!


----------

